# Ram and task killers?



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've had the phone for a week or so. Rooted, running Ninjarom, w the fugu ics tweak. The problem I'm having is with programs constantly running. Like face book and the play store, apps I close, then reopen themselves. Anyway to fix this? 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

same apps like facebook and Google Play are designed to continually be running (albeit minimally) in the background. this results in faster open times with minor battery drainage.

in my experience, force closing them via task manager is harmful, as the app will just start up again later - think of as turning off your car while in the drive through at McDonald's. you know that you could turn the car on and off again, but it would be easier to just let the motor run (even idly) while you wait a few minutes.


----------



## jto101680 (Aug 21, 2012)

jco23 said:


> same apps like facebook and Google Play are designed to continually be running (albeit minimally) in the background. this results in faster open times with minor battery drainage.
> 
> in my experience, force closing them via task manager is harmful, as the app will just start up again later - think of as turning off your car while in the drive through at McDonald's. you know that you could turn the car on and off again, but it would be easier to just let the motor run (even idly) while you wait a few minutes.


Yeah, I get that part of it. It just seems like when I manually kill them I see my ram open up. I tend not to be on the play store or Facebook much. Like right now lol. All I can think of is those apps eating my battery. I guess its a phone design thing. Not much ram to spare. (not being a troll btw, I love my hacked up charge )

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

i'm in the same boat - looking for ways to squeeze every ounce of battery life out of my phone as possible. i've tried replacement phones, new batteries, different ROMs, different themes, different kernels, etc.... but they all yield the similar results. at the end of the day, the biggest drainer are the apps. i'm slowly trying to remove various apps that I think are causing the most drainage. an app that did help the most for me is Droidwall - blocks data connection for whatever you tell it to.


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Auto stop and start up manager both keep the auto run types at bey. Both free on the market.

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

Stay away from task killers

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## drbveb (Sep 29, 2011)

Loustsoul said:


> Auto stop and start up manager both keep the auto run types at bey. Both free on the market.
> 
> Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


Where are you getting tweaked 3.0,
I'm not finding it here or on xda?
Thanks for you help.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

tweaked 3.0 is still in beta testing.... master chef dwith is working on the finishing touches....


----------



## drbveb (Sep 29, 2011)

jco23 said:


> tweaked 3.0 is still in beta testing.... master chef dwith is working on the finishing touches....


That's what I thought...I didnt know if maybe dwith had his own link or something. Thanks for heads up.
Looking forward to the release.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

Shouldn't be too much longer

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------

